# July 2015 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator

*Congratulations to July's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, InStitches!*

InStitches (12 votes)


----------



## Administrator

lilnaugrim (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator

themamaj (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator

LittleRose (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator

smaugthefishy (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator

BlueSky99 (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

TuiAndLa (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Mo (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

scampers4010 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

bettagerl (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

trilobite (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

bettagurl777 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

pixiemods (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Hallyx (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

CatsRocks (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Tree (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator

imthelobster (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

BettaStarter24 (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

SharkyTheBetta (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator

vaetki (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Greenapp1es (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

litelboyblu (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

FinnDublynn (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

tuxthebetta (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

SplashyBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Heidispice (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

kateausten (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

nicole7125 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

FrostPixie (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

DangerousAngel (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

PurpleJay (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Elleth (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

BettaDew (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

SunnySideIvy (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

Sadist (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator

savagebeautymnl (0 votes)


----------



## themamaj

Admin_Yungster said:


> *Congratulations to July's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, InStitches!*
> 
> InStitches (12 votes)


What a gorgeous and artistic photograph! Congratulations!


----------



## InStitches

thank you  this guy is so much fun to watch protect his bubble nest.


----------



## savagebeautymnl

Congratulations!  It's a real gorgeous shot, been seeing it making the rounds on tumblr.


----------



## InStitches

yeah XD I kinda gave up on the photo contest here, but after this did well on Tumblr I decided to try again. Thanks!


----------



## MikeG14

Great photo InStitches! It looks...otherworldly.


----------



## juliesybil

MikeG14 said:


> Great photo InStitches! It looks...otherworldly.


Perfectly said-otherworldly. truly beautiful photo


----------



## InStitches

thank you


----------



## betta fish lover2323

That pic is awsome


----------



## Soriel

Wow, all the photos showed beautiful bettas.. but the winner's pic blew me away with the tranquility and beauty.... :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## InStitches

thank you


----------



## BettaFire682

Oh these are all very beautiful fish, i especially love the first one with the stary background.


----------



## CaptainCastiel

Can I enter my betta?


----------



## themamaj

Anyone can enter. The photo contest seems like it has been stuck on July. Maybe one of moderators can fix it?


----------

